# Help - iTunes doesn't recognize Touch or iPhone



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I just upgraded from 10.4 to 10.5 & now iTunes doesn't recognize my iPhone or my family's Touches. My old 4G & new Nano work fine. Now what? Do I have to reinstall iTunes, or is there some parameter or other fix?

TIA.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ace McDuck said:


> I just upgraded from 10.4 to 10.5 & now iTunes doesn't recognize my iPhone or my family's Touches. My old 4G & new Nano work fine. Now what? Do I have to reinstall iTunes, or is there some parameter or other fix?
> 
> TIA.


What does it say under iTunes>Preferences>synching?

Do you have the box check that says not to automatically synch phones?

Otherwise, you may just want to go through the official steps:

iPhone: Not recognized in iTunes for Mac OS X


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*fixed*

Brute force - reinstalled iTunes & they all work again. Not sure this is the expected way for it to work, I would have thought the 10.5 upgrade would leave iTunes in its proper state.

cap10subtext, thanks for the pointer to the troubleshooting page (I did search on "itunes iphone not recognized" and killed it after about 10 minutes of the spinner).

P.S. I do have the box checked, but they weren't even showing up in the iTunes DEVICES column on the left.


----------

